# Destroy Nate Allen Summer Tour Plans!!



## destroynateallen (May 8, 2011)

Hi. 

My name's Nate. My wife and I play interactive, sing-a-long folk punk as Destroy Nate Allen from Portland, Oregon. I noticed a few people have posted about our band on here so I figured I'd share our plans with you guys so we can meet up if our paths cross.

We're touring for about 3 months this summer. If anyone could help us out with a show we'd really appreciate it. If a town says HELP after it, and you can point is in the right direction send me a message on here or drop me an email @ [email protected]. 

Thanks!

Nate Allen

Login | Facebook

6/4/2011 Yakima - house show
6/5/2011 cour de alane - Lauraâ€™s House
6/6/2011 Kalispell - Vfw Post 2252
6/7/2011 Missoula - Zacc
6/8/2011 Bozeman - HELP!
6/9/2011 billings - HELP!
6/12/2011 Rapid City - Staging Grounds
6/13/2011 Casper / Nebraska - HELP!
6/14/2011 Denver / Omaha / Lincoln - HELP!
6/15/2011 Denver / Omaha / Lincoln - HELP!
6/16/2011 Omaha / Lincoln - HELP!
6/17/2011 Lincoln / Omaha - HELP!
6/18/2011 Green Bay - Thickle Down Fairie Festival
6/19/2011 Minneapolis - house show w/Taxpayers
6/20/2011 Illinois - house show
6/21/2011 St. Louis - Off Broadway w/Jason Webley
6/22/2011 Chicago - Ponchos w/Jason Webley
6/23/2011 Grand Rapids - TBA
6/24/2011 Lansing - Macâ€™s Bar w/Josh Davis and the Dream Jeans CD Release
6/25/2011 Indianapolis - ES Jungle w/Flatfoot 56
6/26/2011 Kalamazoo â€“ House Show
6/27/2011 Michigan - House Show
6/29/2011 Bushnell, IL - Fat Calf Stage - TBA Time
6/30/2011 Bushnell, IL Underground Stage @ 11:30 PM
7/5/2011 Cincinnati - House Show
7/6/2011 Huntington, WV â€“ House Show
7/7/2011 Asheville - TBA
7/8/2011 Charlotte - Sewercide Mansion
7/9/2011 Greensboro - TBA
7/12/2011 Richmond - The Sprout
7/13/2011 Philly - Help
7/14/2011 DC - TBA
7/15/2011 Jersey - TBA
7/16/2011 NYC - TBA
7/17/2011 Boston â€“ Midway Cafe
7/18/2011 NYC - Goodbye Blue Monday
7/19/2011 Strasburg - TBA
7/20/2011 Ithaca - TBA
7/21/2011 Rochester- TBA
7/22/2011 Cleveland â€“ The Vatican
7/23/2011 Pittsburgh â€“ Garfield Artworks
7/27/2011 Cincinatti or Columbus / Any suggestions?
7/28/2011 Nashville â€“ Help?
7/29/2011 Memphis - The Court House Co-Op
7/30/2011 Little Rock - TBA
7/31/2011 OKC w/Scurvies - TBA
8/1/2011 Abiliene, TX - TBA
8/2/2011 Las Cruces - The Trainyard
8/3/2011 Tucson - Dry River
8/5/2011 Phoenix - TBA
8/6/2011 Flagstaff - The Compound
8/7/2011 Salt Lake City - Leviâ€™s House
8/8/2011 Boise - Jeffâ€™s House
8/9/2011 Elko, NV - TBA
8/10/2011 Reno - Holland Project
8/11/2011 Bay Area Days Are all subject to switching all around.
8/12/2011 East Bay - Help
8/13/2011 San Jose - House Show
8/14/2011 Santa Cruz - The Crepe Place
8/15/2011 Arcata - Help
8/19/2011 Sacramento
8/20/2011 San Francisco - Help
8/21/2011 Modesto 
8/22/2011 Redding / Chico
8/23/2011 Medford
8/24/2011 Roseburg
8/26/2011 Portland â€“ Homecoming Show


----------



## sons of vipers (May 8, 2011)

Stoked to see y'all at cornerstone!


----------



## destroynateallen (May 9, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## sons of vipers (May 10, 2011)

no problem! thank you for the awesome tunes. Jesus Keep Us Safe From The Cops is my theme song.


----------



## christianarchy (May 10, 2011)

Hey guys,
Christopher from Seattle here, why aren't you playing Seattle? I organize at a social center that would love to have you!
Miss you, praying for a good tour, see ya at cornerstone!


----------



## destroynateallen (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words about the song. Jesus Keep Us Safe From The Cops is often my theme song... Christopher. Give me call or shoot me an email @ [email protected]. We can talk about Seattle. We originally cut it to have some flexibility in our tour prep but if you think you can put something rad together let me know. It would be great to see you again!


----------



## stonedwonderer (May 13, 2011)

where do you plan on playing in roseburg Ive never heard of you but roseburgs my hometown and where im at so ill check ya out


----------



## Riot (May 13, 2011)

I'll go to your PDX show =D


----------



## oldirtyperv (May 13, 2011)

where are yall gonna be in richmond,va?


----------



## destroynateallen (May 13, 2011)

Stoned - How long have you lived in Roseburg? I grew up there and moved away in 2004. I've been playing shows there for 12 years.. hehe. I'm not sure where the show will be.

Riot! - We have a few crazy Portland shows before we go.. May 16th we play with Kepi Ghoulie & May 20th we're rocking our favorite house...www.destroynateallen.com has the addresses.

OldDirty - We're playing @ Sprout.


----------



## RnJ (May 14, 2011)

Nice long long tour, Nate. Quincy from Manitoba here. See you at Cornerstone.


----------



## Skye (Jul 2, 2011)

my band may be playing with y'all in Reno. I'll haveta see if the rest of the folks are up for it.


----------

